# Acadia Np Maine Campground ?



## pebbles (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi everyone! 
We planning on spending some time in Maine this summer. 
Have a week booked at Lily Bay State Park on Moosehead Lake and would like to 
spend several days near Acadia NP. We are considering Smugglers Den Campground
as it is fairly close to everything but in a less crowded area. Has anyone ever stayed
at this campground? Was it nice? Any recommended sites? Any other campgrounds? We are hoping for full
hook-ups as we will be arriving after a week without any, 
close to Acadia (we will most spend our time there) and not be packed into sites like sardines.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

We are having a rally at Smugglers Den Aug. 21st - 28th. If you can join us. SD is a nice CG and great location. Most any site is good, some under trees some out in the open and some concrete slabs. Check it out on the rally page.

kevin


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

join us for the rally!!! Smugglers is an awesome campground!!

Moosehead lake is beautiful and the whole Moosehead lake region is beautiful Black frog is a nice restraunt in Greenville.... had lunch there and than drove snowmobile up the lake to Rockwood, and then north







........ The whole area is beautiful!!


----------



## pebbles (Jun 13, 2007)

I wish we could make the rally but due to an upcoming 
contract negotiation at hubby's work no vacation time
is available in August. We will be there around 
July 24th (a month to early!!). Glad to hear good things
about both locations as we had a tough time deciding where
to go this year. Will make a note of that restaurant in Greenville, thanks Clarkely!

I think I will request a site under the trees at Smugglers Den.
I emailed the owner earlier today and was told the try to reserve
the concrete pad sites for weekly rentals and we are only planning
to stay for 3 nights on our way home from Moosehead Lake.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey, Hey, Hey! Watch out for pebbles! She's trouble!









heh, Heh! Just Kidding!! How's it going there!? While we were up in Acadia last year we looked at a few campgrounds and found that some are pretty tight. Smugglers Den had the most room by far, for what Tina and i saw. i would definately call Smugglers as soon as you can. I believe that campground books up Quick!!! Very Quick! It would be a good choice!!

Eric

P.S. R.A.L.L.Y.!!!!


----------



## pebbles (Jun 13, 2007)

[quote name='egregg57' date='08 February 2011 - 03:11 PM' timestamp='1297195880' post='403250']
Hey, Hey, Hey! Watch out for pebbles! She's trouble!


















Hey Eric, How are you? Not still causing trouble in Wolfwood I hope







Thanks for the heads up I am calling Smugglers Den right now.

Judi


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

There is another small group that is going to Smugglers from July 23-30 and they are in the 80's. Give Rain my name for the July group and she will try to get you in near them. Some of them are/were outbackers and have been to the area before.

You will definatley like the CG over any other, no matter the site you get into.

Jim


----------



## pebbles (Jun 13, 2007)

Joonbee, read your post after contacting Smugglers Den. They only had three sites left 109, 110 and 122. Rain said 109 was on
the smallish side so we booked site 122. Glad we called today or they might have been sold out and we would have 
had to play the cancelation roulette game.

Judi


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks like we'll see you there!!!

Steve


----------

